# Conturing Cheeks with BB pigment???



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2007)

I was thinking about possibly contouring with Blue Brown pigment.  Is that crazy?  I don't like it on the eyes, so I haven't bought it, but I wonder what it would look like on the face...


----------



## aziajs (Jul 12, 2007)

That's an interesting idea.  I never thought of that.  I'm sure that would be beautiful on darker complexions.

I like to use Blue Brown on my lips mixed with clear gloss.  I think a MA showed that to me once, or maybe it was someone on here.  I don't remember.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2007)

I might try it at a counter the next time I pop into my favorite one.


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

It looks nice on lips....Im NW 45....it's a bit avante garde but I like it like that!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 14, 2007)

for everyday, i personally wouldn't.  Simply because I prefer a) a matte texture when I contour and b) the warm tones of my skin would put the bluish green of blue-brown on display like crazy.  you have to also think not just about how it looks when you do it and look at it, but since it's that duochrome effect, what's it gonna like like when you turn your head or move about in certain lights?  your cheeks could go from seemingly contoured to blue and shimmery.


----------



## faifai (Sep 14, 2007)

I would never use it on the cheeks, simply because on my skin the blue tones stand out a LOT and it would look like I used blue blush.

I can definitely see it looking interesting on the lips with another color gloss though, and on the eyes of course.


----------



## makeba (Sep 14, 2007)

how can you use this product on the lips? do you have to use mixing medium?


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 14, 2007)

Try layering with Tilt, Plumage or Coppering.. Magically delish..


----------



## makeba (Sep 14, 2007)

how can you use this product on the lips? do you have to use mixing medium?


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_how can you use this product on the lips? do you have to use mixing medium?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
People use clear gloss and lip brush.


----------



## makeba (Sep 14, 2007)

sorry for the double post. not sure how this happened!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 15, 2007)

^^^Yeah.  Use MAC clear lipglass.  You could also mix it with another colored lipglass.  

*EDITED:* You can do one of two things:

1. Apply the pigment, dry, to your lips and go over with the lipglass *OR*
2. Mix the lipglass with the pigment and then apply to your lips.


----------

